# Forced Air Electric Wall Heater



## zyggy (Jan 18, 2008)

My wall heater died, I think because it's too small for the area.  I'm thinking about buying Fahrenheat 3000 Watt Large Room Fan-Forced Wall Heater.  The specs are:

240 Volts, 3000 Watts, 10,230 BTU/HR, 12.5 Amps

My living area is about 270 sq feet.  My question is, how do I know my wiring in the wall is set for 240 volts?  My fuse box for the heater is 20 amps.  

I don't have a problem installing it myself, I just don't know by looking at the wires that it's wired for 240.

Thank in advance for your help.  Oh, oh, one more question, has anyone used one of these?  Is it noisy?  Is it a good brand?  Whoops, guess that was two questions.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 19, 2008)

Double questions are fine, but I can only answer the first one.  

Unless the existing, deceased heater is 220, you only have 110. To upgrade to 220 you would have to get an electrician, as you would need a separate circuit for it. If it's already a dedicated circuit and you have conduit, they may be able to pull the wiring through that conduit. But if the conduit is shared by other items (outlets, lights, etc.) then it can't be used for 220. And of course, if you don't have conduit then he can't pull anything and will have to run a whole new circuit. 20 amp is surely only 110.


----------



## zyggy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.  I looked at the circuit breaker and it has a little bar that is attached to another toggle switch, excuse the name, but I don't know the correct term, both of them are inscribed with the number 20.  They are labeled Heater.  I also have the same little ones in the bedrooms, but one is not used, and the other is hardly used.  

Does having the two linked together make it 40 amps?


----------



## zyggy (Jan 19, 2008)

Update, I took the cover off the heater, it is 240 V.  I should have done that before asking.  Silly me.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay then... In my expert opinion, you have 240. 

Now maybe someone could share their experience with Fahrenheat products.


----------



## travelover (Jan 19, 2008)

zyggy said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  I looked at the circuit breaker and it has a little bar that is attached to another toggle switch, excuse the name, but I don't know the correct term, both of them are inscribed with the number 20.  They are labeled Heater.  I also have the same little ones in the bedrooms, but one is not used, and the other is hardly used.
> 
> Does having the two linked together make it 40 amps?




It is 20 amps at 220 volts. That equals:  20 x 240 =  4400 watts.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Zyggy:
The circut breaker you have is two 20 anp 115v tied in tandem which makes a double pole 20amp breaker, which will be sufficient for your 12.5 amp heater. Just remove the old heater, marking the wires for location (use masking tape for labels) and connect the new one the same way.
I doubt the fan will be very noisy; its probably a low speed one just to keep the heat circulating, not blowing your hat off across the room.
Glenn


----------

